# Mr Kipling



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

So has anyone given the new Mr Kipling cake slices a try? Rockin' Raspberry and Smashing Strawberry - 10.7g a slice and they look rather nice on the supermarket websites lol x


----------



## Dave W (Mar 5, 2018)

Not yet, but I'm now a man on a mission! Thanks.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

"Makes Exceedingly Good Cakes". 
Problem is I could not stop at just 1
I will await the outcome of the research eagerly


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

Mmmm...mini battenburgs


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 5, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Mmmm...mini battenburgs


Now you're really talking. Wonderful things


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> So has anyone given the new Mr Kipling cake slices a try? Rockin' Raspberry and Smashing Strawberry - 10.7g a slice and they look rather nice on the supermarket websites lol x



Sound lovely Kaylz. Now the important question...when are you going to treat yourself to one?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm not, nowhere round me has them!  xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not, nowhere round me has them!  xx



Well when (or if) they do, make it your new goal to work one into your mid morning (and mid afternoon cuppa time eventually). You’ll gradually work out how to calculate for it and you need a little treat and more calories. Make it a goal Kaylz!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Well when (or if) they do, make it your new goal to work one into your mid morning (and mid afternoon cuppa time eventually). You’ll gradually work out how to calculate for it and you need a little treat and more calories. Make it a goal Kaylz!


Dont think that will happen, don't feel comfortable injecting between meals at all and many don't so I'm not the only one x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Dont think that will happen, don't feel comfortable injecting between meals at all and many don't so I'm not the only one x



I know Kaylz, just trying to help because I don’t like to see you losing out


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I know Kaylz, just trying to help because I don’t like to see you losing out


To be honest I probably wouldn't be keen on them anyway with not having had a lot to do with sugar for so long, they would probably be far too sweet for my taste xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> To be honest I probably wouldn't be keen on them anyway with not having had a lot to do with sugar for so long, they would probably be far too sweet for my taste xx



You’d have been keen on what I’ve been looking at today in Hotel Chocolat though Kaylz. I thought of you as I looked at those dark puddle things! And I didn’t buy a thing! (I did get a free sample though )


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You’d have been keen on what I’ve been looking at today in Hotel Chocolat though Kaylz. I thought of you as I looked at those dark puddle things! And I didn’t buy a thing! (I did get a free sample though )


I fancy trying the chilli ones but they are far too expensive! lol, lucky you getting a free sample! Hope you enjoyed it!  xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I fancy trying the chilli ones but they are far too expensive! lol, lucky you getting a free sample! Hope you enjoyed it!  xx



It was just a little champagne truffle but in honesty, I’m not mad about their chocolates. I’ve still got a third of a box left from Christmas and give them away to visitors with their cuppa!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> It was just a little champagne truffle but in honesty, I’m not mad about their chocolates. I’ve still got a third of a box left from Christmas and give them away to visitors with their cuppa!


I've got most of my set left too! Purely cause I cant really be bothered weighing the stuff out! Fed up of that kind of thing time consuming and taking up my life lol xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've got most of my set left too! Purely cause I cant really be bothered weighing the stuff out! Fed up of that kind of thing time consuming and taking up my life lol xx



I’m sure your family will enjoy them Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m sure your family will enjoy them Kaylz x


will keep them until they are close to the bbf date in the hope that I'll have been able to have a few as I don't want to disappoint Bruce after him buying them for me for my Christmas xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> will keep them until they are close to the bbf date in the hope that I'll have been able to have a few as I don't want to disappoint Bruce after him buying them for me for my Christmas xx



I hope you can  I had the assistant in the shop today trying to work out carb content of chocolates because infuriatingly, they’re mainly done by 100 gram which gives no indication of individual values unless you open a bag and count them! She said she hadn’t realised the problem for diabetics. Also some bars didn’t even give the total weight but said 100 grams were between 42 - 58 grams of carb. It annoys me. M&S also do this but many other suppliers give individual carb values or even how many carbs per pieces.


----------

